# 3.5 hp gamefisher outboard motor



## JIM LEEZER (Jul 11, 2011)

the motor was manufactured by tecumseh and the following info was on a tag attached to the motor ; 64-2-28a, tecumseh, 9307.

My question is this engine a water cooloed engine or an air cooled engine?
also, does anyone knoe where i can get an owners manual?
Thank you


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

This outboard was manufactured by Eska. 

It is half water cooled; the powerhead is air cooled, but the exhaust and very bottom of the powerhead is water cooled, so yes they have an impeller. Not much water comes out the exhaust relief holes in the exhaust leg, but it does spit some water if the impeller is working.

You should be able to find a manual on eBay.

I quit working on these long ago, they're not a dependable motor.


----------

